# Inter - Juve: 6 ottobre 2019 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (2 Ottobre 2019)

Inter - juventus, big match della settima giornata di Serie A 2019/2020. Si gioca domenica 6 ottobre 2019 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano. 

Dove vedere Inter - Juventus in tv?

Diretta online su Sky ed in streaming su Sky Go

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Ottobre 2019)

C'è il serio pericolo che l'Inter asfalti la Juve.


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2019)

Pareggiotto


----------



## hakaishin (3 Ottobre 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> C'è il serio pericolo che l'Inter asfalti la Juve.



Asfaltare? Addirittura mi pare un pelo esagerato 
Magari se facciamo come con il Napoli o l’atletico ne beccano a iosa..


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Ottobre 2019)

ba se confermano i valori in campo finisce 3-0. ma si sa che la juve in queste partite ha un culo misto a "episodi fortunati" che riapre sempre qualsiasi discorso.
poi la partita col barca può essere stata molto stancante...


----------



## Mou (3 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ba se confermano i valori in campo finisce 3-0. ma si sa che la juve in queste partite ha un culo misto a "episodi fortunati" che riapre sempre qualsiasi discorso.
> poi la partita col barca può essere stata molto stancante...



3-0 Inter?


----------



## davidelynch (3 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ba se confermano i valori in campo finisce 3-0. ma si sa che la juve in queste partite ha un culo misto a "episodi fortunati" che riapre sempre qualsiasi discorso.
> poi la partita col barca può essere stata molto stancante...



I valori in campo? 3-0? Io dico che se la Juve fa la Juve l'Inter domenica sera le prende.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Ottobre 2019)

Mou ha scritto:


> 3-0 Inter?



Mi sembra strano parlando di valori


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Ottobre 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Asfaltare? Addirittura mi pare un pelo esagerato
> Magari se facciamo come con il Napoli o l’atletico ne beccano a iosa..



Non ne sono così sicuro che gliene fate a iosa. Hanno una difesa molto solida, secondo me la più forte al momento nel nostro campionato. L'unica incognita è la condizione fisica, un giorno di riposo in meno soprattutto dopo il Barcellona può risultare determinante.
Asfaltare è esagerato, ma giocassero come oggi vi farebbero molto male. Poi chiaro che se la Juve giocasse al massimo, vincerebbe tranquillamente. Ma al momento non vi vedo benissimo.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Ottobre 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Non ne sono così sicuro che gliene fate a iosa. Hanno una difesa molto solida, secondo me la più forte al momento nel nostro campionato. L'unica incognita è la condizione fisica, un giorno di riposo in meno soprattutto dopo il Barcellona può risultare determinante.
> Asfaltare è esagerato, ma giocassero come oggi vi farebbero molto male. Poi chiaro che se la Juve giocasse al massimo, vincerebbe tranquillamente. Ma al momento non vi vedo benissimo.


Nemmeno io sono sicuro che ne faremo a iosa ma non sono nemmeno sicuro che loro passeggino su di noi.
Noi siamo un cantiere aperto ma stiamo migliorando. Se giochiamo come si deve se la dovranno sudare..poi a livello di valori assoluti tra le 2 squadre c’è un abisso. Tu parli di grande difesa e hai ragione però se hai visto giocare l’inter ti rendi conto che è solo fortuna se hanno subito 2 gol in campionato. Con la Lazio ne dovevano prendere 3 almeno...poi Conte è sempre lo stesso nel bene e nel male. Se si mette a difendere con 8 cristiani poi le prende come ieri..


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Ottobre 2019)

Per me X scontato


----------



## admin (3 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - juventus, big match della settima giornata di Serie A 2019/2020. Si gioca domenica 6 ottobre 2019 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Juventus in tv?
> 
> ...



Asteroide su San Siro. 

Così risparmiamo anche i soldi per la demolizione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Ottobre 2019)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> I valori in campo? 3-0? Io dico che se la Juve fa la Juve l'Inter domenica sera le prende.



per quello visto nelle prime 6 giornate, si. 2-0 dai ho esagerato.
ma come ho detto in queste partite....

la juve fa la juve che significa? che quando vincono fan la juve e quando perdono è perchè non ne hanno voglia?


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Asteroide su San Siro.
> 
> Così risparmiamo anche i soldi per la demolizione.



sarebbe stupendo. 
il bello è che non vinceremmo lo stesso il campionato


----------



## davidelynch (3 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per quello visto nelle prime 6 giornate, si. 2-0 dai ho esagerato.
> ma come ho detto in queste partite....
> 
> la juve fa la juve che significa? che quando vincono fan la juve e quando perdono è perchè non ne hanno voglia?



Parlo di valore assoluto delle due squadre, per me non c'è paragone, l'Inter viaggia alla grande e tutti rendono più del loro reale valore grazie al gobbo che hanno in panchina che ancora una volta sta dimostrando di essere un allenatore pazzesco. La Juve tecnicamente è di un altro pianeta, vince a prescindere da chi sia allenata e in più ha un certo CR che se in serata, la vince da solo in 5 minuti, guarda messi ieri sera, un paio di accelerate e ciao Inter.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sarebbe stupendo.
> il bello è che non vinceremmo lo stesso il campionato



La Giuve vuole costruire uno stadio da 5000 posti per la Juve femminile perché la loro scatoletta da 50 milioni di ricavi all’anno e non potranno assolutamente competere con Milan e Inter quando le milanesi avranno il nuovo stadio di proprietà.

La sbruffonaggine di questi anni la pagheranno cara, in futuro.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Ottobre 2019)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Parlo di valore assoluto delle due squadre, per me non c'è paragone, l'Inter viaggia alla grande e tutti rendono più del loro reale valore grazie al gobbo che hanno in panchina che ancora una volta sta dimostrando di essere un allenatore pazzesco. La Juve tecnicamente è di un altro pianeta, vince a prescindere da chi sia allenata e in più ha un certo CR che se in serata, la vince da solo in 5 minuti, guarda messi ieri sera, un paio di accelerate e ciao Inter.


Concordo. Ma l’isteria Conte ormai ha preso il sopravvento..


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Ottobre 2019)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Parlo di valore assoluto delle due squadre, per me non c'è paragone, l'Inter viaggia alla grande e tutti rendono più del loro reale valore grazie al gobbo che hanno in panchina che ancora una volta sta dimostrando di essere un allenatore pazzesco. La Juve tecnicamente è di un altro pianeta, vince a prescindere da chi sia allenata e in più ha un certo CR che se in serata, la vince da solo in 5 minuti, guarda messi ieri sera, un paio di accelerate e ciao Inter.



CR non è messi, soprattutto ultimamente. ormai è un finalizzatore e se la palla non gli arriva può fare poco... se mandiamo gattuso o giampi ad allenarli vediamo se vincono


----------



## gabri65 (3 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Asteroide su San Siro.
> 
> Così risparmiamo anche i soldi per la demolizione.



Se poi una perturbazione atmosferica devia leggermente il percorso e l'asteroide becca Casa Milan quando c'è Gazidis dentro, meglio.


----------



## juventino (3 Ottobre 2019)

Non sono molto ottimista, anche se siamo superiori Conte queste partite in campionato difficilmente le canna, soprattutto al primo anno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> La Giuve vuole costruire uno stadio da 5000 posti per la Juve femminile perché la loro scatoletta da 50 milioni di ricavi all’anno e non potranno assolutamente competere con Milan e Inter quando le milanesi avranno il nuovo stadio di proprietà.
> 
> La sbruffonaggine di questi anni la pagheranno cara, in futuro.



infatti il tipo di tifosi che si esaltano per quel cesso di buco sono quelli che si esaltano per i nostri 60000 ed i supermercati all'interno con gli yogurt al 3x2. 
poi ti accorgi che 3 punti li abbiamo fatti col brescia che se l'è fatta sotto a vedere s siro e con uno stadio meno maestoso avremmo 3 punti e non 6.
le vaccate di elliott sono ben distribuite in tutti i campi... ma va be siamo OT e poi alla fine non è neanche male sto stadio (se lo fanno), ma ben altra cosa rispetto ai big europei.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Ottobre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Se poi una perturbazione atmosferica devia leggermente il percorso e l'asteroide becca Casa Milan quando c'è Gazidis dentro, meglio.



potremmo chiedere a calha di tirare una bordata e modificare la balistica dell'asteroide


----------



## SoloMVB (3 Ottobre 2019)

La juve quest'anno ha impressionato nelle uniche 2 partite di livello che ha avuto(Napoli e Atletico),come se scegliesse quando alzare il livello,se tanto mi da' tanto...


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Ottobre 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Concordo. Ma l’isteria Conte ormai ha preso il sopravvento..



tutti gli anni voi pensate di avere uno squadrone non accorgendovi che giocate contro il nulla e pure aiutati al bisogno dagli arbitri. quest'anno avete (per ora) una rivale quindi testa bassa e pedalare. se l'inter tiene sarà molto dura per la vostra squadra top galassia che puntualmente al di la delle alpi becca batoste. peccate di supponenza.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> infatti il tipo di tifosi che si esaltano per quel cesso di buco sono quelli che si esaltano per i nostri 60000 ed i supermercati all'interno con gli yogurt al 3x2.
> poi ti accorgi che 3 punti li abbiamo fatti col brescia che se l'è fatta sotto a vedere s siro e con uno stadio meno maestoso avremmo 3 punti e non 6.
> le vaccate di elliott sono ben distribuite in tutti i campi... ma va be siamo OT e poi alla fine non è neanche male sto stadio (se lo fanno), ma ben altra cosa rispetto ai big europei.



Saranno 65.000 posti se non erro. Col Brescia non c’erano certo 85.000 persone, ce n’erano 65.000

Il punto non è quello comunque, sono i ricavi. Con 120 milioni l’anno di ricavi a testa per Milan e Inter, per la Giuve si prospettano anni bui, se la godano adesso che gli conviene.



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tutti gli anni voi pensate di avere uno squadrone non accorgendovi che giocate contro il nulla e pure aiutati al bisogno dagli arbitri. quest'anno avete (per ora) una rivale quindi testa bassa e pedalare. se l'inter tiene sarà molto dura per la vostra squadra top galassia che puntualmente al di la delle alpi becca batoste. peccate di supponenza.



Mai conosciuto juventini che non peccassero di supponenza. Nelle loro fogne hanno pure il coraggio di infangare le nostre Champions tirando fuori la nebbia di Belgrado (li siamo stati fortunati, ma non è che potevamo giocare con la visibilità a due cm) e tirando fuori leggende come quella che la Steaua ci avrebbe venduto la partita, quando loro hanno avuto bisogno di un rigore a metà campo col Liverpool per rubare la loro prima Champions.

Una Champions di cui vergognarsi per l’eternità, e non menziono quella del ‘96 per pietà.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tutti gli anni voi pensate di avere uno squadrone non accorgendovi che giocate contro il nulla e pure aiutati al bisogno dagli arbitri. quest'anno avete (per ora) una rivale quindi testa bassa e pedalare. se l'inter tiene sarà molto dura per la vostra squadra top galassia che puntualmente al di la delle alpi becca batoste. peccate di supponenza.



Chi nega che l’inter non sia un grande avversario. Io sono convinto che la Juve sia forte e qualcosa di discreto abbiamo fatto. Avere un avversario più tosto non può che farci bene. Detto questo per me la Juve è nettamente superiore all’inter. Magari vai a vedere le partite contro Napoli e atletico.
Questa è la mia idea e non supponenza. Poi che ci sia isterismo su conte è un dato di fatto. Basta aver visto le partite dell’Inter per avere un dato obiettivo.
Se per te facciamo schifo non vuol dire che sia così per me


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Ottobre 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Chi nega che l’inter non sia un grande avversario. Io sono convinto che la Juve sia forte e qualcosa di discreto abbiamo fatto. Avere un avversario più tosto non può che farci bene. Detto questo per me la Juve è nettamente superiore all’inter. Magari vai a vedere le partite contro Napoli e atletico.
> Questa è la mia idea e non supponenza. Poi che ci sia isterismo su conte è un dato di fatto. Basta aver visto le partite dell’Inter per avere un dato obiettivo.
> Se per te facciamo schifo non vuol dire che sia così per me



Più che all’Inter è meglio che pensiate alla Champions. Quella dovete vincerla ad ogni costo, anche a costo di lasciare il campionato all’Inda, altrimenti si fa grigia.



> I dati dell’ultima semestrale Exor, “cassaforte” di diritto olandese della famiglia Agnelli (possiede il 63,77% del brand Juventus), mettono a nudo i conti bianconeri: i “debiti finanziari netti”, infatti, hanno raggiunto il livello record (in negativo) di 464 milioni di euro. Un indebitamento in netta crescita se si considerano gli ultimi tre bilanci aziendali: 16/17 (-162,5 milioni), 17/18 (-309,8 milioni) e appunto 2018/19 (-464 milioni). I campioni d’Italia stanno scommettendo, soprattutto, sui risultati sportivi di questa stagione (l’eventuale conquista della Champions e il nono scudetto consecutivo) e sull’esplosione dei ricavi in abbinamento con l’immagine di CR7 (avviata, di recente, la trattativa con Jeep, main sponsor di maglia, per passare da 23 a 50 mln di euro annui). Gli obiettivi sportivi ed extra sportivi dei vertici bianconeri, però, sono un gioco rischioso, soprattutto in caso di non raggiungimento dei traguardi prefissati. Nel frattempo, il risultato economico dell’esercizio 2019/20 è ancora molto negativo. Troppo pericoloso collegare pertanto la sostenibilità economico-aziendale ai risultati del campo, con club del livello di Real Madrid, Barcellona e Liverpool (campione d’Europa in carica) in “vantaggio” (almeno sulla carta) anche in questa nuova edizione della Champions (al via il prossimo 17 settembre).
> I debiti finanziari della società piemontese hanno toccato quota 464 milioni (in crescita di 154 mln in un solo anno) e il bilancio a giugno 2019 si chiuderà, presumibilmente, con un “rosso” certificato di 40 milioni di euro (il conto economico sarà approvato dal Consiglio di Amministrazione il prossimo 19 settembre). Risultato nettamente in “rosso”, tra l’altro, pur avendo generato 140 milioni di euro dalla gestione calciatori. Numeri negativi nonostante lo sbarco a Torino, due estati fa, del fenomeno Cristiano Ronaldo. Il valore della produzione bianconera è in crescita. Potrebbe superare infatti quota 500 milioni di euro, ma l’indebitamento ha raggiunto livelli di guardia da tenere sotto controllo, con lo spettro di nuove cessioni (nelle prossime finestre di calciomercato) proprio per riequilibrare i conti.


 da “il corriere dello sport”

Siete come l’Inda 2009/2010, è la vostra ultima occasione di vincerla per chissà quanto tempo. Anche perché avete il 70% della squadra da rifare e con quei debiti e quel bilancio sarete costretti, volenti o nolenti, a ridimensionarvi, se pensate di poter rifondare in tempi brevi e restare a questi livelli state freschi.

Fossi in voi punterei tutto sulla CL anche a costo di lasciare punti importanti in campionato.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Più che all’Inter è meglio che pensiate alla Champions. Quella dovete vincerla ad ogni costo, anche a costo di lasciare il campionato all’Inda, altrimenti si fa grigia.
> 
> da “il corriere dello sport”
> 
> ...



La tua è una speranza più che fatti. Sei sicuro che ci ridimensioneremo? Io non credo proprio, anzi...
Se la vinciamo bene, lo spero ma campiamo lo stesso anche senza


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Ottobre 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> La tua è una speranza più che fatti. Sei sicuro che ci ridimensioneremo? Io non credo proprio, anzi...
> Se la vinciamo bene, lo spero ma campiamo lo stesso anche senza



Beh la vostra squadra è a fine ciclo e in gran parte da rifare. Di sicuro non fallirete ma da lì a mantenere una squadra a questi livelli ce ne passa. Se foste una squadra che non necessita di pesanti interventi sul mercato in tempi brevi (causa senatori avanti con gli anni, e fenomeni come CR7 che stanno tirando gli ultimi) allora sarei d’accordo con te, ma così non è,

I cicli ci sono per tutti, nessuno escluso. Persino noi a metà anni ‘90 dopo il megaciclo Sacchi-Capello durato dall’88 al 1996 ci abbiamo messo un bel po a ricreare un altro grande Milan (dal ‘96 al 2003 vincemmo solo uno scudetto e alcune volte non ci qualificammo nemmeno in Champions) e all’epoca eravamo i più ricchi di tutti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Ottobre 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Chi nega che l’inter non sia un grande avversario. Io sono convinto che la Juve sia forte e qualcosa di discreto abbiamo fatto. Avere un avversario più tosto non può che farci bene. Detto questo per me la Juve è nettamente superiore all’inter. Magari vai a vedere le partite contro Napoli e atletico.
> Questa è la mia idea e non supponenza. Poi che ci sia isterismo su conte è un dato di fatto. Basta aver visto le partite dell’Inter per avere un dato obiettivo.
> Se per te facciamo schifo non vuol dire che sia così per me



non ho detto che fa schifo la juve, ma che per adesso per me ha dimostrato di più l'inter. è lesa maestà? 
per me gli juventini, la maggior parte, sono supponenti. e denigrano conte come vecchi innamorati mollati dalla fidanzata.
aggiungo che vi sta facendo bruciare parecchio e lo dimostrate punzecchiandolo continuamente. a me la situazione piace. voi o loro soffrirete parecchio a maggio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Saranno 65.000 posti se non erro. Col Brescia non c’erano certo 85.000 persone, ce n’erano 65.000
> 
> Il punto non è quello comunque, sono i ricavi. Con 120 milioni l’anno di ricavi a testa per Milan e Inter, per la Giuve si prospettano anni bui, se la godano adesso che gli conviene.
> 
> ...



entrare in un impianto come s siro blocca le gambe. lo abbiamo visto più di una volta.
sul nuovo vedremo. i ricavi li vedremo. anche dalla cina aspettavamo 1000 mila milioni. tu li hai visti? anche quest'estate col fantomatico accordo uefa avevamo disponibile chissà che budget.. mai visto neppure quello.

parlare di gente che dice ancora che hanno X+2 scudetti è superfluo. a quello si accoda tutto... come hanno vinto gli X scudetti, come hanno vinto le 2 champions (in un calcio regolare sarebbero zero ahahahah)... come devono vincere le supercoppe italiane contro un milan terremotato... superfluo


----------



## Stex (3 Ottobre 2019)

meglio vinca la juve.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Beh la vostra squadra è a fine ciclo e in gran parte da rifare. Di sicuro non fallirete ma da lì a mantenere una squadra a questi livelli ce ne passa. Se foste una squadra che non necessita di pesanti interventi sul mercato in tempi brevi (causa senatori avanti con gli anni, e fenomeni come CR7 che stanno tirando gli ultimi) allora sarei d’accordo con te, ma così non è,
> 
> I cicli ci sono per tutti, nessuno escluso. Persino noi a metà anni ‘90 dopo il megaciclo Sacchi-Capello durato dall’88 al 1996 ci abbiamo messo un bel po a ricreare un altro grande Milan (dal ‘96 al 2003 vincemmo solo uno scudetto e alcune volte non ci qualificammo nemmeno in Champions) e all’epoca eravamo i più ricchi di tutti.


Io non la vedo nera e sono tranquillo perché la società mi fa stare tranquillo. Ovvio che i cicli finiscano ma la strada intrapresa è quella giusta! Vedremo. Di certo siamo ad un buon livello e credo che cresceremo


----------



## hakaishin (3 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non ho detto che fa schifo la juve, ma che per adesso per me ha dimostrato di più l'inter. è lesa maestà?
> per me gli juventini, la maggior parte, sono supponenti. e denigrano conte come vecchi innamorati mollati dalla fidanzata.
> aggiungo che vi sta facendo bruciare parecchio e lo dimostrate punzecchiandolo continuamente. a me la situazione piace. voi o loro soffrirete parecchio a maggio.


Ma va che lesa maestà! Anzi è bello parlare e scambiarsi pareri.
Quello che tu dici è giusto, parecchi sono stati feriti da Conte. A me personalmente frega poco e ho da sempre poca stima per l’uomo conte ma grande stima per Conte allenatore. Da qui a trasformarlo in Dio come si legge qui ce ne vuole eh...
Io le loro partite le ho viste quasi tutte e ci sarebbero tante cose da dire secondo me..
Poi ovvio per te è una situazione win-win  chiunque fallisca per te è un godimento


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Ottobre 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma va che lesa maestà! Anzi è bello parlare e scambiarsi pareri.
> Quello che tu dici è giusto, parecchi sono stati feriti da Conte. A me personalmente frega poco e ho da sempre poca stima per l’uomo conte ma grande stima per Conte allenatore. Da qui a trasformarlo in Dio come si legge qui ce ne vuole eh...
> Io le loro partite le ho viste quasi tutte e ci sarebbero tante cose da dire secondo me..
> Poi ovvio per te è una situazione win-win  chiunque fallisca per te è un godimento



nelle squadre in cui è stato ha raccolto situazioni difficili per vincere subito o comunque fare benissimo.
la prova del fuoco sarebbe venire al milan. non so chi riuscirebbe a distruggere chi. è uno scontro tra titani


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Ottobre 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io non la vedo nera e sono tranquillo perché la società mi fa stare tranquillo. Ovvio che i cicli finiscano ma la strada intrapresa è quella giusta! Vedremo. Di certo siamo ad un buon livello e credo che cresceremo



Appena andrà via Ronaldo, la situazione economica migliorerà. Non vedo problemi da questo punto di vista sinceramente


----------



## MarcoG (3 Ottobre 2019)

Ma guarda te se mi tocca tifare inter adesso. Che poi tifare l'inter di Conte...


----------



## hakaishin (3 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> nelle squadre in cui è stato ha raccolto situazioni difficili per vincere subito o comunque fare benissimo.
> la prova del fuoco sarebbe venire al milan. non so chi riuscirebbe a distruggere chi. è uno scontro tra titani



Conte non è più uno che prende tutto. Comunque all’inter, come al Chelsea prima, ha avuto garanzie sul mercato perché ormai sa che lui può imporsi. Il suo marchio di fabbrica si vede subito ma non cambia mai e questo secondo me sul lungo, sarà un problema per lui. In più non dura tanto. Vedremo cosa farà all’inter, se riuscirà a reggere. Di certo le premesse per fare una buona stagione ci sono


----------



## hakaishin (3 Ottobre 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Appena andrà via Ronaldo, la situazione economica migliorerà. Non vedo problemi da questo punto di vista sinceramente



Ma si poi anche con Ronaldo i benefici si vedono. Quando hanno pubblicato il bilancio, si è parlato di aumenti di capitale fino a 300 milioni per poter raggiungere chi sta avanti a noi. In più pare ormai certo che avremo un grosso aumento dallo sponsor principale. Le premesse per fare bene in futuro ci sono tutte.


----------



## Manue (3 Ottobre 2019)

Vince la Juventus e anche facilmente... 
L'Inter darà tutto, ma verranno fuori i limiti dei giocatori...sia chiaro meglio dei nostri, ma non a livello di una squadra che negli ultimi anni è protagonista in europa e passeggia in campionato.

Sarà comunque una partita da guardare e gustare


----------



## First93 (3 Ottobre 2019)

Secondo me 1-1, Vecino e Ronaldo, così a sentimento.


----------



## Swaitak (3 Ottobre 2019)

per me X-2


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Ottobre 2019)

Designato Rocchi 
giocate ladrata alla snai 

la Rube deve diventare la capolista nel solito modo...


----------



## Solo (4 Ottobre 2019)

Spero che ci sia una ladrata, non mi interessa da che parte, voglio solo godermi le polemiche


----------



## Asso_86 (4 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> La Giuve vuole costruire uno stadio da 5000 posti per la Juve femminile perché la loro scatoletta da 50 milioni di ricavi all’anno e non potranno assolutamente competere con Milan e Inter quando le milanesi avranno il nuovo stadio di proprietà.
> 
> La sbruffonaggine di questi anni la pagheranno cara, in futuro.




Piccola postilla: lo Stadium lo scorso anno ha fatturato 70 milioni, e le proiezioni di quest’anno sono a 80 milioni senza contare eventuali ottavi in poi.

Chiuso OT.


----------



## Asso_86 (4 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Beh la vostra squadra è a fine ciclo e in gran parte da rifare. Di sicuro non fallirete ma da lì a mantenere una squadra a questi livelli ce ne passa. Se foste una squadra che non necessita di pesanti interventi sul mercato in tempi brevi (causa senatori avanti con gli anni, e fenomeni come CR7 che stanno tirando gli ultimi) allora sarei d’accordo con te, ma così non è,
> 
> I cicli ci sono per tutti, nessuno escluso. Persino noi a metà anni ‘90 dopo il megaciclo Sacchi-Capello durato dall’88 al 1996 ci abbiamo messo un bel po a ricreare un altro grande Milan (dal ‘96 al 2003 vincemmo solo uno scudetto e alcune volte non ci qualificammo nemmeno in Champions) e all’epoca eravamo i più ricchi di tutti.




Trascuri un dato: la Juve fattura più di 500 milioni ed è ancora in crescita coi ricavi, non dipende dal Moratti o Berlusconi che in tempo di crisi han chiuso i rubinetti.

Il ciclo Juve doveva già finire nel 2015 dopo Berlino, ma lo shock del rinnovamento della rosa è stato assorbito perché ha più soldi delle concorrenti. Ci fosse stata una Serie A in stile Premier sarebbe stato sicuramente più difficile...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Ottobre 2019)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Piccola postilla: lo Stadium lo scorso anno ha fatturato 70 milioni, e le proiezioni di quest’anno sono a 80 milioni senza contare eventuali ottavi in poi.
> 
> Chiuso OT.



Ciò non toglie che se l’Inter avesse lo stadio già da quest’anno supererebbe il vostro fatturato o quasi, senza vincere niente da otto anni. Le milanesi hanno un potenziale superiore, se a Milano ci permetteranno di rialzarci.



Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Trascuri un dato: la Juve fattura più di 500 milioni ed è ancora in crescita coi ricavi, non dipende dal Moratti o Berlusconi che in tempo di crisi han chiuso i rubinetti.
> 
> Il ciclo Juve doveva già finire nel 2015 dopo Berlino, ma lo shock del rinnovamento della rosa è stato assorbito perché ha più soldi delle concorrenti. Ci fosse stata una Serie A in stile Premier sarebbe stato sicuramente più difficile...



Si ma voi siete vicini al vostro Max, Milan e Inter no, nemmeno lontanamente. L’Inter quest’anno fatturerà più di 400 milioni, con lo stadio da 120 milioni di ricavi avrebbe già superato i vostri.

Vi conviene sperare che ci mettano i bastoni tra le ruote, cosa facile visto che a Milano non abbiamo la mafia che avete voi a Torino.

Altrimenti tra qualche anno, cari figli di Agricola e dei rigori a metà campo dell’Heysel, il tempo degli onori finirà per voi anche in Italia (in Europa non c’è bisogno che finisca, due Champions una più scandalosa dell’altra, in particolare la prima che alcuni gobbi tipo Tardelli nemmeno riconoscono).

Accendete un cero a quel verro di Sala e sperate che non possiamo farlo a Sesto con gli stessi ricavi.

P.s: 



> Il ciclo Juve doveva già finire nel 2015 dopo Berlino, ma lo shock del rinnovamento della rosa è stato assorbito perché ha più soldi delle concorrenti.



Eh beh certo, con le milanesi ridotte al lumicino è facile spadroneggiare. Pregate che non si riesca a fare lo stadio a Milano o a Sesto, perché se così sarà avrete poco da ridere, con due squadre che solo dallo stadio fanno 120 milioni l’anno (ricavi stimati per il progetto a Milano. Ricavi che se li avesse l’Inda quest’anno vi avrebbe già superato, come già detto, avendo loro adesso 400 milioni di fatturato senza stadio di proprietà).


----------



## Asso_86 (4 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ciò non toglie che se l’Inter avesse lo stadio già da quest’anno supererebbe il vostro fatturato o quasi, senza vincere niente da otto anni. Le milanesi hanno un potenziale superiore, se a Milano ci permetteranno di rialzarci.



Per ora sono solo ipotesi. Non è che se fai lo stadio piovono i soldi automaticamente, sono sempre i tifosi che ce li mettono. Se metti il prezzo dei biglietti dello Stadium ad oggi a San Siro ci andranno si e no in 20/25 mila.

Poi c’è da dire che lo Stadium in realtà fattura di più di 80 milioni, perché metà dei posti corporate e skybox sono in appalto a Sport5 fino al 2023, compreso la concessione degli spazi pubblicitari interni. Sono più di 20 milioni all’anno.

E ci son da sommare le attività no-match day (affitto di spazi per conferenze, J-Medical, punti ristoro, ristorante etc..) che portano circa 12 milioni, per un totale che va sopra i 110 milioni.

A queste cifre non ci si è arrivati in un anno, ma dopo anni di successi e fidelizzazione dei tifosi.

Ovviamente ho escluso i ricavi attesi aggiuntivi che porteranno la Continassa con il J-Hotel e il concept store.



> Si ma voi siete vicini al vostro Max, Milan e Inter no, nemmeno lontanamente. L’Inter quest’anno fatturerà più di 400 milioni, con lo stadio da 120 milioni di ricavi avrebbe già superato i vostri.



Ma nemmeno lontanamente. Agnelli ha fissato l’obiettivo a 650 milioni di ricavi per giugno 2021, senza player trading. La società ha fissato un aumento di capitale di 300 milioni per sostenere la crescita.

L’Inter oggi è sui sui 340, ma ha il bilancio drogato per 100 milioni da sponsor cinesi che altro non è che una partita di giro di Suning (ricavi che peraltro ci mettono più 24 mesi ad arrivare).
Il fatturato reale quindi è sui 250.


----------



## Freddiedevil (4 Ottobre 2019)

X morto e tanti complimenti all'Inter contiana (meritati)


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Ottobre 2019)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Per ora sono solo ipotesi. Non è che se fai lo stadio piovono i soldi automaticamente, sono sempre i tifosi che ce li mettono. Se metti il prezzo dei biglietti dello Stadium ad oggi a San Siro ci andranno si e no in 20/25 mila.
> 
> Poi c’è da dire che lo Stadium in realtà fattura di più di 80 milioni, perché metà dei posti corporate e skybox sono in appalto a Sport5 fino al 2023, compreso la concessione degli spazi pubblicitari interni. Sono più di 20 milioni all’anno.
> 
> ...




20/25 mila, certo, l’importante è crederci. Anche perché col nuovo stadio ci sarebbero squadre ben più competitive, e a Milano girano anche più soldi che a Torino.

20/25 mila persone sono quelle che ci sarebbero allo Stadium se per disgrazia un anno faceste un terzo posto. I tifosi delle milanesi sono abituati a seguire la loro squadra sempre, indipendentemente dai risultati sportivi.

Per il resto, e i 650 milioni di ricavi a Giugno 2021, la Exor ha detto che sarà rilevante il risultato di questa Champions League, senza andare molto molto avanti vi troverete il bilancio in rosso di 50 milioni per il terzo anno di fila.



> L’Inter oggi è sui sui 340, ma ha il bilancio drogato per 100 milioni da sponsor cinesi che altro non è che una partita di giro di Suning (ricavi che peraltro ci mettono più 24 mesi ad arrivare).
> Il fatturato reale quindi è sui 250.



Quest’anno in realtà superano i 400, plusvalenze comprese. Con i ricavi stadio sarebbero ad oltre 500. Chiaramente conto anche le plusvalenze, cosa che fate anche voi a iosa.


----------



## Asso_86 (4 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> 20/25 mila, certo, l’importante è crederci. Anche perché col nuovo stadio ci sarebbero squadre ben più competitive, e a Milano girano anche più soldi che a Torino.
> 
> 20/25 mila persone sono quelle che ci sarebbero allo Stadium se per disgrazia un anno faceste un terzo posto. I tifosi delle milanesi sono abituati a seguire la loro squadra sempre, indipendentemente dai risultati sportivi.
> 
> ...




1) I biglietti e gli abbonamenti a Milano costano molto meno che a Torino.

Se credete di fare più spettatori agli stessi prezzi, perché non li mettete?

Ripeto: Ci vuole tempo per salire a certi ricavi, non è che se fai lo stadio automaticamente piovono i soldi.

2) La Champions è sempre importante, e siccome abbiamo una struttura di costi molto importante ovvio che continuino ad incidere i ricavi Champions.

Ma come dicevo prima, la proprietà metterà a disposizione 300 milioni per sostenere e accelerare la crescita dei ricavi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Ottobre 2019)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> 1) I biglietti e gli abbonamenti a Milano costano molto meno che a Torino.
> 
> Se credete di fare più spettatori agli stessi prezzi, perché non li mettete?
> 
> ...



Sui biglietti sarebbe folle alzare i prezzi adesso con una squadra ridicola, mi pare ovvio. È già tantissimo che pure con quei prezzi ci siano sempre dalle 50.000 alle 60.000 persone.

Sul secondo punto staremo a vedere, sono ben poche le squadre che sopravvivono indenni alla fine di un ciclo. Il Milan di Berlusconi dopo la fine del megaciclo Sacchi-Capello nel ‘96 (che durava dall’88) ci mise sette anni a ricostruire un grande Milan. E anche il Real adesso non è più quello del periodo 2014/2018. Perciò la vedo dura sottrarsi ai cicli, anche se ti chiami Juventus. Ricordate i nove anni di buio dal 1986 al 1995.


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - juventus, big match della settima giornata di Serie A 2019/2020. Si gioca domenica 6 ottobre 2019 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Juventus in tv?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Solo (6 Ottobre 2019)

Gol Dybala!


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2019)

*Dybala 1-0 gobbi*


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2019)

Traversa Ronaldo


----------



## Solo (6 Ottobre 2019)

Inda in bambola, traversa di CR7.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Ottobre 2019)

Juve superiore


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Ottobre 2019)

Partita bella..
Lukaku il solito sacco di patate.


----------



## Solo (6 Ottobre 2019)

Rigore per le melme!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Ottobre 2019)

Ma De Ligt non la tocca!


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2019)

*Laureato 1-1 *


----------



## Solo (6 Ottobre 2019)

Gol di Lautaro. 1 a 1.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2019)

Finita


----------



## Blu71 (6 Ottobre 2019)

1-1


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2019)

Che scempio sto de Ligt


----------



## markjordan (6 Ottobre 2019)

bah
il var
bah
non l'ha toccata , ginocchio
calcio finito


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma De Ligt non la tocca!



Per cortesia


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Ottobre 2019)

De Ligt 80 milioni.... Mamma mia sembra un Musacchio qualunque.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma De Ligt non la tocca!



No, al super solo-mo si vede il tocco, rigore giusto


----------



## Solo (6 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma De Ligt non la tocca!


No no, era netto, c'è un altro replay.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2019)

Dybala l'ho messo in tribuna perché non doveva giocare e ovviamente partita della vita


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Ottobre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Per cortesia




No, no, rigore giusto, si vede bene dal super solo-mo dall’alto


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2019)

I gobbi stan perdendo la testa


----------



## Eflstar (6 Ottobre 2019)

Spero nel meteorite


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2019)

Bella parata del portiere della Juve


----------



## Solo (6 Ottobre 2019)

Vanno a 200 kmh.


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2019)

Laureato sta settimana ha fatto allenamento nella stanza dello spirito e del tempo


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2019)

Eflstar ha scritto:


> Spero nel meteorite



Magari


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Ottobre 2019)

Rube imbarazzante ma d'altronde presentarsi con quel modulo orribile del 4312 .....


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2019)

Che scarso de licht(steiner)


----------



## Solo (6 Ottobre 2019)

Eflstar ha scritto:


> Spero nel meteorite


Risolvi 3 problemi in un colpo solo 

Juve, Inter e San Siro.


----------



## davoreb (6 Ottobre 2019)

L'Inter gioca davvero bene


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2019)

Skriniar è l'unico delle melme che non capisce un tubo


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2019)

Nel frattempo sensi rotto


----------



## Schism75 (6 Ottobre 2019)

Comunque la Juventus può giocare con cuadrado e alex Sandro, ma noi con conti e hernandez no,


----------



## Eflstar (6 Ottobre 2019)

Fuori Sensi dentro Vecino  ma dove vanno con sta rosa dai.


----------



## sacchino (6 Ottobre 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Comunque la Juventus può giocare con cuadrado e alex Sandro, ma noi con conti e hernandez no,



Diamogli Bigli per Pijanic e poi anche noi giochiamo con due terzini che attaccano.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2019)

Che belle le difese


----------



## markjordan (6 Ottobre 2019)

visto ?
era ginocchio


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2019)

Cristina


----------



## Solo (6 Ottobre 2019)

Gol CR7.

No annullato per fuorigioco.


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2019)

Gran gol annullato a Cristina


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2019)

Fuorigioco


----------



## davoreb (6 Ottobre 2019)

De light non mi sembra più forte di un acerbi


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2019)

Se l'Inter continua a passarla indietro si fa autogol


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2019)

Con l'uscita di Sensi son spariti i nero assurdi.


----------



## Lo Gnu (6 Ottobre 2019)

Ragazzi, curiosità, tra Inter e Juve, chi vorreste che perdesse stasera?


----------



## MarcoG (6 Ottobre 2019)

ma come corrono questi... e parlo di entrambe le squadre... che invidia...


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2019)

Che tuffatore dybala


----------



## Solo (6 Ottobre 2019)

Rissa come da attese ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Prealpi (6 Ottobre 2019)

Non si capisce come sia possibile che siano sul 1-1,nettamente meglio la Juventus dell'Inda


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Ottobre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Che tuffatore dybala



che schifo di uomo.

comunque juve molto meglio


----------



## Pamparulez2 (6 Ottobre 2019)

Non so chi odiare.
Sembra pero l anno dell inter
Traversa cr7
Rigore stupido
Gol annullato di nulla
Immunità sui cartellini a godin e skriniar


Ultima cosa: o è rigore o è simulazione di dybala.. non esistono mezze misure su un caso cosi

Rocchi non mi piace.. mancano 5/6 ammonizioni


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Ottobre 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Rissa come da attese ahahahahahahahaha



non ci sono più quelle belle risse anni 90 che riempivano la partita e facevano sbocciare l'emozione


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2019)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Non si capisce come sia possibile che siano sul 1-1,nettamente meglio la Juventus dell'Inda



Dopo l'1-1 è cresciuta l'Inter poi si è rotto Sensi e non hanno più passato la metà campo


----------



## malos (6 Ottobre 2019)

Certo che vedendo sti qui e paragonandoci un attimo il milan si è messo d'impegno in questi anni per diventare lo schifo che è ora.
Già sono ad anni luce e non solo la juve.


----------



## Solo (6 Ottobre 2019)

La butto lì. Nel secondo tempo l'Inter cala fisicamente e i gobbi la portano a casa.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2019)

De licht


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2019)

Ahahah ma che fanno le melme dentro la loro area


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2019)

Sto bastoni che allenamento speciale avrà svolto?


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2019)

Ma chi è sto Bastoni?? Da dove è uscito?


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2019)

Sto vecino


----------



## Pamparulez2 (6 Ottobre 2019)

Arbitraggio nerazzurro. Questi son tornati


----------



## Swaitak (6 Ottobre 2019)

Impari Elliot cosa voglia dire azzeccare quelel 2-3 mosse per rimettersi in carreggiata..


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2019)

*Higuain 2-1

*


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2019)

Che roba Gonzalo...


----------



## Andris (6 Ottobre 2019)

handanovic fa sempre papere quando vede higuain,di nuovo partitaccia come quella dello scudetto 2-3


----------



## iceman. (6 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che roba Gonzalo...



Da noi giocava centrocampista difensivo.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Ottobre 2019)

Mi sa che ho preso un granchio... sta Juve è ancora troppo forte, pensavo che con Sarri ci sarebbe stata l'implosione..
Ed invece nulla vincono sempre


----------



## MarcoG (6 Ottobre 2019)

Organico differente, e si vede. Ora con Sarri stanno anche iniziando a giocare a calcio, al punto che nessuno si è accorto dell'evidente calo di Ronaldo...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Ottobre 2019)

Incredibile come riusciamo a demolire qualunque attaccante indossi la nostra maglia. Guarda Higuain che roba. Vedrete che anche Piatek tornerà fenomeno appena lo vendiamo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Ottobre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sto bastoni che allenamento speciale avrà svolto?



ha scalato l'obelisco di balzar


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2019)

Comunque solo noi abbiamo fatto segnare Lukaku e Vecino


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2019)

Scescoso ha fatto la differenza


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Ottobre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Incredibile come riusciamo a demolire qualunque attaccante indossi la nostra maglia. Guarda Higuain che roba.



3 gol in stagione è... 2 in 4 giorni. 
di certo da noi sarebbe a zero. o forse qualche autorete magari


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Ottobre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Comunque solo noi abbiamo fatto segnare Lukaku e Vecino



V abeh ma noi non facciamo testo.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2019)

L'Inter non ha riserve.
Politano Vecino Bastoni.


----------



## Aron (6 Ottobre 2019)

Quanto è bollito Higuain. Leonardo dimettiti.


----------



## MarcoG (6 Ottobre 2019)

un pareggio terrebbe il campionato aperto per qualche altra giornata...


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Ottobre 2019)

Lukaku è veramente un cesso.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Ottobre 2019)

Evidentemente l’ultra istinto non full e il kaioken non bastano contro Jiren


----------



## Solo (6 Ottobre 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> La butto lì. Nel secondo tempo l'Inter cala fisicamente e i gobbi la portano a casa.


Tac!

Speriamo che dopo Barcellona e Juve le melme implodano, ma ne dubito.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Ottobre 2019)

Niente.. ero sicuro che sarebbe stato l'anno dell'Inda e di Conte... ma questi gobbi sono troppo forti. Vinceranno i prossimi 100 scudetti a meno non cambiano la formula del campionato con play off gare andata ritorno


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Ottobre 2019)

L'inter come sempre si sgonfierà presto e inizieranno gli spicodrammi con buona pace di Conte.


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Ottobre 2019)

Godo male. Bravi fratelli gobbi


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Ottobre 2019)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Godo male. Bravi fratelli gobbi



Chiamare fratelli quei mafiosi è rivoltante


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Ottobre 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Chiamare fratelli quei mafiosi è rivoltante



Soltanto per stasera


----------



## Ruuddil23 (6 Ottobre 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Quanto è bollito Higuain. Leonardo dimettiti.


----------



## el_gaucho (6 Ottobre 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Chiamare fratelli quei mafiosi è rivoltante



Io propongo il ban


----------



## Swaitak (6 Ottobre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> L'inter come sempre si sgonfierà presto e inizieranno gli spicodrammi con buona pace di Conte.



non sarebbe male la solita crisi di gennaio per l'Inda


----------



## hakaishin (6 Ottobre 2019)

Comunque non siamo stati asfaltati dai 
La super inter prende 4 gol in 2 partite..contro squadre che sanno giocare a calcio.
Hanno un culo pazzesco.
Lukaku è scarso forte
Vediamo come prosegue mr gonde

Ah Higuain ha deciso di lasciarci con un’ultima stagione top, un bel canto del cigno


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Ottobre 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Comunque non siamo stati asfaltati dai
> La super inter prende 4 gol in 2 partite..contro squadre che sanno giocare a calcio.
> Hanno un culo pazzesco.
> Lukaku è scarso forte
> ...



a parlare a fine partita son tutti bravi.

è solo la 7a giornata. vi siete presi il posto che vi spetta ma calma. fino ad ora anche la juve è stata fortunata in alcune partite.
l'inter non hala struttura per tenere 3 competizioni. e in campionato parte per arrivare 2a o 3a. quel che arriva di più è di più.

gorgonzola ha ancora 2 anni di contratto. non credo lascerà


----------



## fabri47 (6 Ottobre 2019)

Higuain, appena è tornato alla Juve, è tornato l'attaccante decisivo e dai gol pesanti di due anni fa...

Colpa del Milan? Merito della Juve? Mah!


----------



## hakaishin (6 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a parlare a fine partita son tutti bravi.
> 
> è solo la 7a giornata. vi siete presi il posto che vi spetta ma calma. fino ad ora anche la juve è stata fortunata in alcune partite.
> l'inter non hala struttura per tenere 3 competizioni. e in campionato parte per arrivare 2a o 3a. quel che arriva di più è di più.
> ...



Quello che diceva che ci asfaltavano eri tu..io ho parlato della partita di oggi. Tra noi e loro c’è un abisso e si vede. Questo poi non vuol dire che vincerà la juve alla fine. Che ci sia troppa isteria per conte mi pare evidente. Alla prima squadra buona le hanno prese come si deve. Che la juve abbia avuto fortuna in alcune partite non c’è dubbio ma basta aver visto le partite dell’inter per vedere che manco dovrebbero essere li in alto. Si è creato il mito dell’inter di conte per 6 e dico 6 partite. A noi si dava dei finiti e del sarri non adatto. Io invece vedo differenze enormi con la juve di allegri. Guardare sandro,pjanic, khedira, benta,Higuain. Rinati. Guardate che azioni, il possesso palla, i passaggi e il pressing, finalmente siamo una squadra di calcio.
Higuain ha ancora un anno di contratto, dico che questo è il suo ultimo prima che si bollisca del tutto.
Su una cosa sono sicuro: Lukrapu è indecente


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2019)

Le melme se la sono giocata alla pari, e non è poco considerato che sul campo, guardando i giocatori, non c'è partita.

Bene così, comunque. Tra i due mali, meglio che si confermino i gobbi. Ma è ancora lunghissima.


----------



## Andris (6 Ottobre 2019)

conte patetico a fare il finto tonto quando parlava della juve

"non volevi perdere proprio questa"

"in che senso?" 

ma per piacere dai

e tre volte a sottolineare "la juve è superiore in tutto"

come gli rode che ha perso il fattore campo proprio contro la sua juve
fosse per lui avrebbe preferito perdere contro lo slavia praga e pareggiare questa


----------



## Lollo interista (7 Ottobre 2019)

C'è differenza e ce n'è ancora di più di quanto credessi/sperassi
Con Sarri giocano a calcio, con Allegri non erano così dominanti


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Ottobre 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quello che diceva che ci asfaltavano eri tu..io ho parlato della partita di oggi. Tra noi e loro c’è un abisso e si vede. Questo poi non vuol dire che vincerà la juve alla fine. Che ci sia troppa isteria per conte mi pare evidente. Alla prima squadra buona le hanno prese come si deve. Che la juve abbia avuto fortuna in alcune partite non c’è dubbio ma basta aver visto le partite dell’inter per vedere che manco dovrebbero essere li in alto. Si è creato il mito dell’inter di conte per 6 e dico 6 partite. A noi si dava dei finiti e del sarri non adatto. Io invece vedo differenze enormi con la juve di allegri. Guardare sandro,pjanic, khedira, benta,Higuain. Rinati. Guardate che azioni, il possesso palla, i passaggi e il pressing, finalmente siamo una squadra di calcio.
> Higuain ha ancora un anno di contratto, dico che questo è il suo ultimo prima che si bollisca del tutto.
> Su una cosa sono sicuro: Lukrapu è indecente



tutte chiacchiere.
i primi ad avere paura siete voi.
tra la juve e tutti c'è sempre un abisso, c'era anche conl'ajax lo scorso anno... per dire

io non ho mai detto che vi asfaltavano, ma il contrario semmai. vai a rileggerti il messaggio...


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Ottobre 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> conte patetico a fare il finto tonto quando parlava della juve
> 
> "non volevi perdere proprio questa"
> 
> ...



mi sembra evidente, ma anche normale...


----------



## Mou (7 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a parlare a fine partita son tutti bravi.
> 
> è solo la 7a giornata. vi siete presi il posto che vi spetta ma calma. fino ad ora anche la juve è stata fortunata in alcune partite.
> l'inter non hala struttura per tenere 3 competizioni. e in campionato parte per arrivare 2a o 3a. quel che arriva di più è di più.
> ...



Arbitraggio perlomeno imparziale, vittoria Juve palla a terra. Dispiace.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (7 Ottobre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> L'inter come sempre si sgonfierà presto e inizieranno gli spicodrammi con buona pace di Conte.



mah,speriamo ma ne dubito


----------



## bmb (7 Ottobre 2019)

C'è molta più differenza tra Juve e Inter che tra Inter e Milan


----------



## hakaishin (7 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tutte chiacchiere.
> i primi ad avere paura siete voi.
> tra la juve e tutti c'è sempre un abisso, c'era anche conl'ajax lo scorso anno... per dire
> 
> io non ho mai detto che vi asfaltavano, ma il contrario semmai. vai a rileggerti il messaggio...


Mi pare di aver capito che avessi detto che in base ai valori visti in campo loro ci avrebbero asfaltati. Se ho capito male ti chiedo scusa.
Ma di chi dovrei avere paura? Di lukaku? Che siamo un avversario credibile e tosto non c’è dubbio. Ma da qui a fare isterismi su conte e darci per finiti ce ne vuole. Eravamo nettamente superiori all’ajax c’è da dubitarne pure? Però non sempre vince il più forte, soprattutto se hai allegri. Poi io parlo di serie A. Ad oggi c’è un abisso con le altre. Poi possiamo dire quello che vogliamo..


----------



## hakaishin (7 Ottobre 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> conte patetico a fare il finto tonto quando parlava della juve
> 
> "non volevi perdere proprio questa"
> 
> ...



Ma ovvio, sta rosicando fino a consumare tutto il fegato in questo momento.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Ottobre 2019)

Vediamo come reagiscono le melme spero le perdano tutte


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le melme se la sono giocata alla pari, e non è poco considerato che sul campo, guardando i giocatori, non c'è partita.
> 
> Bene così, comunque. Tra i due mali, meglio che si confermino i gobbi. Ma è ancora lunghissima.



Oddio alla pari è una parola grossa.. Inter tenuta a galla solo da quel Pippone di de ligt.. Il primo tempo poteva finire serenamente 0-3..
In ogni caso la Juve al solito quando pesta pesta durissimo.. Pensare oggi di affrontarli col nostro maestro in panchina mi fa paura.. Ne buschiamo 6 come nel '96


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Ottobre 2019)

Arbitraggio agghiaggiande. L inter ha preso a pedate la juve 90 minuti e ha preso il primo cartellino al 90’ praticamente..


----------



## Mou (7 Ottobre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Oddio alla pari è una parola grossa.. Inter tenuta a galla solo da quel Pippone di de ligt.. Il primo tempo poteva finire serenamente 0-3..
> In ogni caso la Juve al solito quando pesta pesta durissimo.. Pensare oggi di affrontarli col nostro maestro in panchina mi fa paura.. Ne buschiamo 6 come nel '96



Pippone di De Ligt? Ieri Lukaku è stato annullato.


----------



## James Watson (7 Ottobre 2019)

Partita molto bella che consente di tirare giù tanti spunti per il campionato, non solo delle due squadre che si affrontavano ieri.

per ora mi limito a buttare giù tre punti, visto che tra pochi secondi attacco al lavoro e non posso argomentare:
-) la juve, ad oggi, è ancora una spanna nettamente sopra a questa inter che è migliorata molto, ma è ancora lontana dal colmare il gap.
-) uscito sensi l'inter è quasi "sparita" si è limitata a difendersi ed è riuscita a riproporsi in avanti più per foga agonistica che per altri meriti, complice un momento in cui la juve forse stava tirando un po' il fiato.
-) mi aspetterei che quanti preannunciavano una ladrata gobba per via della designazione di Rocchi si cospargano di cenere il capo. Tecnicamente parlando (poi del disciplinare discutiamo quando ho tempo) una direzione praticamente impeccabile. Arbitraggio che ha rasentato la perfezione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Ottobre 2019)

Mou ha scritto:


> Arbitraggio perlomeno imparziale, vittoria Juve palla a terra. Dispiace.



a chi dispiace? a me non più di tanto... non sono interista ma solo antijuventino...



Mou ha scritto:


> Pippone di De Ligt? Ieri Lukaku è stato annullato.



eh vabbe contenti voi...


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Ottobre 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mi pare di aver capito che avessi detto che in base ai valori visti in campo loro ci avrebbero asfaltati. Se ho capito male ti chiedo scusa.
> Ma di chi dovrei avere paura? Di lukaku? Che siamo un avversario credibile e tosto non c’è dubbio. Ma da qui a fare isterismi su conte e darci per finiti ce ne vuole. Eravamo nettamente superiori all’ajax c’è da dubitarne pure? Però non sempre vince il più forte, soprattutto se hai allegri. Poi io parlo di serie A. Ad oggi c’è un abisso con le altre. Poi possiamo dire quello che vogliamo..




questo è il mio vecchio post

"ba se confermano i valori in campo finisce 3-0. ma si sa che la juve in queste partite ha un culo misto a "episodi fortunati" che riapre sempre qualsiasi discorso.
poi la partita col barca può essere stata molto stancante... "

poi corretto in 2-0.... ho anche spiegato che fino ad ora in campionato l'inter mi era piaciuta di più. non che sia più forte e che c'era l'asfaltata.
ma che scuse!

superiori all'ajax... bo... a sentir voi siete sempre superiori a tutti ma poi...
anche con l'atletico, tra andata e ritorno, dovevate fischiare fuori. l'andata è stata un massacro. il ritorno 1 rigore dubbio e un gol che neanche si è capito se è entrata... ogni anno si fanno sempre gli stessi discorsi.
ed anche in campionato è così in effetti. sempre a sperare in qualcuno che per qualche motivo vi arriva sempre dietro. comunque stiamo a vedere. la prima juve di conte era nettamente inferiore al milan ed è stata anche a -6 ma alla fine ha vinto. in qualche modo. ma ha vinto


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Ottobre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Vediamo come reagiscono le melme spero le perdano tutte



non credo...sarà un 2o posto agile.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questo è il mio vecchio post
> 
> "ba se confermano i valori in campo finisce 3-0. ma si sa che la juve in queste partite ha un culo misto a "episodi fortunati" che riapre sempre qualsiasi discorso.
> poi la partita col barca può essere stata molto stancante... "
> ...



Io dal tuo post avevo capito che ti riferissi all’Inter e così pure qualche altro.
Infatti l’atletico le ha prese io ritorno e sono andati fuori. Se poi vabbè per te siamo inferiori al l’ajax alzo le mani e basta. Quindi l’ajax è più forte del real. Il brugges quest’anno è più forte del real è così via. Ma che discorso è?
Anche il city ogni anno me prende in CL quindi fanno schifo, ho capito
Poi..il gol di Ronaldo contro l’atletico è entrato ma se si vuole credere ad un video dei tifosi dell’atletico ok eh
Infine dico che questa Juve non è il Milan di allegri che perse contro di noi e c’è più differenza tra le 2 squadre oggi. Questo ripeto, non vuol dire che i giochi siano fatti


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Ottobre 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io dal tuo post avevo capito che ti riferissi all’Inter e così pure qualche altro.
> Infatti l’atletico le ha prese io ritorno e sono andati fuori. Se poi vabbè per te siamo inferiori al l’ajax alzo le mani e basta. Quindi l’ajax è più forte del real. Il brugges quest’anno è più forte del real è così via. Ma che discorso è?
> Anche il city ogni anno me prende in CL quindi fanno schifo, ho capito



mi riferivo all'inter infatti, ma ho aggiunto che in queste partite per qualsiasi motivo la juve ribalta sempre il pronostico. va be mi son spiegato male forse.

l'anno scorso tra andata e ritorno siete stati inferiori ad atletico ed ajax, per quel che ho visto io.
il resto che hai aggiunto c'entra poco


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Ottobre 2019)

Mou ha scritto:


> Pippone di De Ligt? Ieri Lukaku è stato annullato.



Lukaku si annulla da solo quasi ogni partita..primo tempo le uniche occasioni dell'Inda sono il rigore che procura e una ripartenza dove si fa infilare ad altezza metà campo..

Se Chiellini non si fosse rotto sto pippone olandese vedrebbe il campo giusto con le squadrette secondo me..


----------



## hakaishin (7 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mi riferivo all'inter infatti, ma ho aggiunto che in queste partite per qualsiasi motivo la juve ribalta sempre il pronostico. va be mi son spiegato male forse.
> 
> l'anno scorso tra andata e ritorno siete stati inferiori ad atletico ed ajax, per quel che ho visto io.
> il resto che hai aggiunto c'entra poco


All’ajax sicuramente si all’ATM no. Poi i parlo di superiorità di rosa. E avevamo allegri..
Allora ho capito bene, il pronostico era in favore dell’Inter? Io ho detto bene se la Juve gioca di Juve non c’era nulla da fare e si è visto


----------



## Djici (7 Ottobre 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Quanto è bollito Higuain. Leonardo dimettiti.



Infatti. Se mai la colpa è stata di chi non ha voluto lasciarlo fare e prendere un altro paio di giocatori di livello ed esperienza. 
Il bello e che ti dicono che costava parecchio d'ingaggio... Insomma vogliono I messi ma pagati quanto i traore...


----------



## hakaishin (7 Ottobre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lukaku si annulla da solo quasi ogni partita..primo tempo le uniche occasioni dell'Inda sono il rigore che procura e una ripartenza dove si fa infilare ad altezza metà campo..
> 
> Se Chiellini non si fosse rotto sto pippone olandese vedrebbe il campo giusto con le squadrette secondo me..



19 anni e 5 partite giocate. Un minimo di equilibrio no? Aspettiamo a giudicare. Per adesso molto male ma come si fa a giudicare al 7 di ottobre un ragazzo di 19 anni che entra in un altro tipo di calcio?


----------



## Djici (7 Ottobre 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> All’ajax sicuramente si all’ATM no. Poi i parlo di superiorità di rosa. E avevamo allegri..
> Allora ho capito bene, il pronostico era in favore dell’Inter? Io ho detto bene se la Juve gioca di Juve non c’era nulla da fare e si è visto



Il più grande problema della Juve in questi anni è stato Allegri. 
Avevate uno squadrone assurdo e vi faceva giocare di melma... 
Allegri non lo vorrei mai più vedere a Milanello. Nemmeno ora che abbiamo un allenatore che non ci capisce nulla.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Ottobre 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il più grande problema della Juve in questi anni è stato Allegri.
> Avevate uno squadrone assurdo e vi faceva giocare di melma...
> Allegri non lo vorrei mai più vedere a Milanello. Nemmeno ora che abbiamo un allenatore che non ci capisce nulla.



Io non posso che essere d’accordo. Guarda che differenza con sarri: ora giochiamo a calcio, niente halma, niente speculazioni, niente fare un gol e chiudersi in 11 in area. Sta cambiando tutto e non può che andarmi bene. Ieri con allegri non l’avremmo vinta


----------



## juventino (7 Ottobre 2019)

Grandissima prestazione nostra e grandissimo Sarri che ha rigenerato giocatori che soltanto 3 mesi fa sembravano morti. 
Riguardo la partita abbiamo sofferto soltanto quando è uscito Bernardeschi, ma appena Sarri ha corretto la formazione inserendo Benta loro sono spariti. De Ligt ha fatto un errore abbastanza grossolano sul rigore, ma per il resto Lukaku è stato nullo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Ottobre 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> 19 anni e 5 partite giocate. Un minimo di equilibrio no? Aspettiamo a giudicare. Per adesso molto male ma come si fa a giudicare al 7 di ottobre un ragazzo di 19 anni che entra in un altro tipo di calcio?



Quando vieni preso a certe cifre però si pretenderebbe di più..almeno per me..


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Ottobre 2019)

Gran bella partita.
L'inter ha giocato più o meno alla pari ma la juve è superiore.
I nerazzurri stanno riscoprendo cosa voglia dire giocare per vincere, i bianconeri stanno scoprendo cosa voglia dire giocare bene.
Io da milanista realizzo quanto siamo scarsi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Ottobre 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Grandissima prestazione nostra e grandissimo Sarri che ha rigenerato giocatori che soltanto 3 mesi fa sembravano morti.
> Riguardo la partita abbiamo sofferto soltanto quando è uscito Bernardeschi, ma appena Sarri ha corretto la formazione inserendo Benta loro sono spariti. De Ligt ha fatto un errore abbastanza grossolano sul rigore, ma per il resto Lukaku è stato nullo.



Ne l primo tempo ha fatto un'uscita a metà campo dove si è beccato non so se un tunnel ma comunque un'infilata che non puoi concedere..
è evidente che è ancora abituato a marcare da "campionato olandese"


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Ottobre 2019)

Guardando la partita con cuadrado terzino ieri per un attimo ho pensato ad allegri e a quando diceva che tutti sono buoni a mettere come terzini ali e come ali attaccanti....
Vero, ma poi devi esser bravo a trovare equilibrio nelle due fasi e Sarri sta dimostrando di esserne capace.
I gol della juve ( uno annullato, uno regolare) realizzati dopo scambi nello stretto sono impressionanti per qualità delle giocate.


----------



## juventino (7 Ottobre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ne l primo tempo ha fatto un'uscita a metà campo dove si è beccato non so se un tunnel ma comunque un'infilata che non puoi concedere..
> è evidente che è ancora abituato a marcare da "campionato olandese"



Si, deve ancora prendere le misure in un campionato serio, ma per questo bisogna avere ancora un po’ di pazienza. Alla fine parliamo sempre di un ragazzo di 20 anni, seppur pagato un botto.


----------



## Route66 (7 Ottobre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Gran bella partita.
> L'inter ha giocato più o meno alla pari ma la juve è superiore.
> I nerazzurri stanno riscoprendo cosa voglia dire giocare per vincere, i bianconeri stanno scoprendo cosa voglia dire giocare bene.
> *Io da milanista realizzo quanto siamo scarsi*.



Concordo assolutamente.
Dopo una partita del genere l'unica considerazione da fare è: testa bassa e tanta invidia...


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non credo...sarà un 2o posto agile.



anche secondo me... però chissà, intanto ieri sera alle prime difficoltà sui social sono ri-spuntate le vedove di icardi e perisic, l'ambiente inter può creare o distruggere...


----------



## Djici (7 Ottobre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Guardando la partita con cuadrado terzino ieri per un attimo ho pensato ad allegri e a quando diceva che tutti sono buoni a mettere come terzini ali e come ali attaccanti....
> Vero, ma poi devi esser bravo a trovare equilibrio nelle due fasi e Sarri sta dimostrando di esserne capace.
> I gol della juve ( uno annullato, uno regolare) realizzati dopo scambi nello stretto sono impressionanti per qualità delle giocate.



La qualità dei giocatori e di altissimo livello senza dubbio, ma Sarri ha trasformato la squadra facendo vedere un bel calcio. 
Magari escono ai gironi in CL e finiscono quinti ma il calcio sarebbe quello che sta mostrando Sarri, non quello che faceva Allegri.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Ottobre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quando vieni preso a certe cifre però si pretenderebbe di più..almeno per me..



Ovvio ma hai pagato pure il potenziale.
Come il barcellona per de jong (anche lui male) e tanti altri. Ma il tempo ci vuole, c’è poco da fare


----------



## falconez (7 Ottobre 2019)

Giusto un paio di considerazioni:ieri ho avuto la conferma di quello che ho sempre pensato,cioè che il nostro problema era Allegri che non giocava per vincere ma per non perdere in barba a qualsiasi forma di spettacolo.
Ieri ho visto Cuadrado (che voi non potete sapere le madonne che mi ha fatto tirar giù in passato) fare un partitone in entrambe le fasi.
Lo stesso A.Sandro l'ho rivisto rinato,Pjanic al centro del gioco e non indolente e pressapochista come lo vedevo nell'ultimo anno Allegriano.
Sarri ha certamente rivoluzionato l'idea di (anti)calcio che praticavano i nostri con acciuga e questo,credetemi,richiederà ancora parecchio tempo per essere oliato a dovere ma qualcosa si comincia a vedere (leggasi le azioni che hanno portato al gol annullato e a quello buono,come giustamente ha evidenziato [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION]).
In tutto questo ci metto De Ligt che non devo scoprire certo io quello che ha già fatto vedere e cosa sa fare (ragazzi,ricordiamo che ha 19 anni...credo che se vi guardate attorno e prendete un numero a caso di diciannovenni del giorno d'oggi a parte usare (male) lo smartphone,hanno ancora bisogno della mamma che gli sgoccioli il pis€llo quando hanno finito di fare pipì..).
Assimilare un modo nuovo di difendere,trovare l'intesa con i compagni,richiede tempo ed errori che sicuramente il buon De Ligt commetterà ancora,detto ciò vedo già notevoli progressi rispetto alle prime apparizioni,poi il tempo dirà se è buono o 'na [email protected],ma sono abbastanza fiducioso


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Ottobre 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> All’ajax sicuramente si all’ATM no. Poi i parlo di superiorità di rosa. E avevamo allegri..
> Allora ho capito bene, il pronostico era in favore dell’Inter? Io ho detto bene se la Juve gioca di Juve non c’era nulla da fare e si è visto



dipende sempre come valuti la rosa. alcuni valutano chiellini un gran difensore, per me è un mezzo bidone. si difende in serie A col fisico ma in coppa se non hai cervello ti fregano. avevate (e avete, perche de ligt non sembra mantenere le promesse) un grosso problema difensivo. so però che questa idea è poco popolare, quindi è difficile anche trovare un punto d'incontro. in generale come rosa ovviamente eravate sopra all'ajax ma ci sono tanti fattori. l'allenatore, il momento, il culo, l'arbitro...


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Ottobre 2019)

falconez ha scritto:


> Giusto un paio di considerazioni:ieri ho avuto la conferma di quello che ho sempre pensato,cioè che il nostro problema era Allegri che non giocava per vincere ma per non perdere in barba a qualsiasi forma di spettacolo.
> Ieri ho visto Cuadrado (che voi non potete sapere le madonne che mi ha fatto tirar giù in passato) fare un partitone in entrambe le fasi.
> Lo stesso A.Sandro l'ho rivisto rinato,Pjanic al centro del gioco e non indolente e pressapochista come lo vedevo nell'ultimo anno Allegriano.
> Sarri ha certamente rivoluzionato l'idea di (anti)calcio che praticavano i nostri con acciuga e questo,credetemi,richiederà ancora parecchio tempo per essere oliato a dovere ma qualcosa si comincia a vedere (leggasi le azioni che hanno portato al gol annullato e a quello buono,come giustamente ha evidenziato [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION]).
> ...



Non è che allegri sia scarso ma alla fine il buon acciughina preferisce abbassare la coperta e giocare le gare diversamente.
Sarri ama palleggiare e tenere il pallino del gioco ma è anche vero che l'intensità di gioco e i picchi di gioco che ha fatto vedere a napoli al chelsea si sono mai visti e anche alla juve dubito possa replicarli.
Non ci sono i giocatori adatti alla juve per giocare il calcio che giocava il napoli ma ci sono elementi per vincere giocando bene.
La juve giocherà sicuramente un calcio più piacevole con sarri e vincerà lo stesso, lo farà seguendo strade diverse.
Vincere cosi vi renderà meno antipatici perchè non è storicamente e culturalmente un vostro presupposto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Ottobre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> anche secondo me... però chissà, intanto ieri sera alle prime difficoltà sui social sono ri-spuntate le vedove di icardi e perisic, l'ambiente inter può creare o distruggere...



tutto il mondo è paese. alla prima sconfitta usciranno le vedove di allegri.

noi abbiamo le vedove di gattuso... di gattuso.... io non ci credo ancora ma è così...


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Ottobre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non è che allegri sia scarso ma alla fine il buon acciughina preferisce abbassare la coperta e giocare le gare diversamente.
> Sarri ama palleggiare e tenere il pallino del gioco ma è anche vero che l'intensità di gioco e i picchi di gioco che ha fatto vedere a napoli al chelsea si sono mai visti e anche alla juve dubito possa replicarli.
> Non ci sono i giocatori adatti alla juve per giocare il calcio che giocava il napoli ma ci sono elementi per vincere giocando bene.
> La juve giocherà sicuramente un calcio più piacevole con sarri e vincerà lo stesso, lo farà seguendo strade diverse.
> Vincere cosi vi renderà meno antipatici perchè non è storicamente e culturalmente un vostro presupposto.



alla fine anche allegri ha fatto le sue grandi partite. poche...
sarri vediamo a fine stagione. per me è forte ma bisogna vedere. è un attimo. per ora meglio ma anche lui parecchie partite le ha fatte giocando da schifo


----------



## falconez (7 Ottobre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non è che allegri sia scarso ma alla fine il buon acciughina preferisce abbassare la coperta e giocare le gare diversamente.
> Sarri ama palleggiare e tenere il pallino del gioco ma è anche vero che l'intensità di gioco e i picchi di gioco che ha fatto vedere a napoli al chelsea si sono mai visti e anche alla juve dubito possa replicarli.
> Non ci sono i giocatori adatti alla juve per giocare il calcio che giocava il napoli ma ci sono elementi per vincere giocando bene.
> La juve giocherà sicuramente un calcio più piacevole con sarri e vincerà lo stesso, lo farà seguendo strade diverse.
> Vincere cosi vi renderà meno antipatici perchè non è storicamente e culturalmente un vostro presupposto.



Sono d'accordo con te.
Non sto dicendo che Allegri sia scarso,ma la sua idea di calcio è totalmente conservativa (golletto e poi tutti chiusi ad aspettare l'avversario, poi casomai contropiede) e,per quanto mi riguarda,non è certamente la mia idea di calcio.
Chiaro che Sarri ha interpreti diversi rispetto a quelli che aveva a Napoli o al Chelsea ma è proprio così che dovrà far vedere di essere un top allenatore,cioè riuscire a dare una sua identità di calcio a prescindere dagli interpreti.
Qualcosa comincia a vedersi,comunque.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> alla fine anche allegri ha fatto le sue grandi partite. poche...
> sarri vediamo a fine stagione. per me è forte ma bisogna vedere. è un attimo. per ora meglio ma anche lui parecchie partite le ha fatte giocando da schifo



Alla fine gli allenatori possono tranquillamente esser divisi tra quelli che alzano la coperta e quelli che la abbassano.
I primi badano maggiormente e creare ed è più complicato trovare la quadra nella fase difensiva, i secondi badano maggiormente a difendere ed è più complicato per loro creare e giocare qualitativamente.
A difendere bassi sono più o meno tutti capaci, a difendere giocando ci riescono in pochi.
Comunque alla storia poi passano i secondi, giusto per esser chiari.
La storia oggi ricorda sacchi, non trapattoni.
Se invece dobbiamo dividere gli allenatori in vincenti o meno allora anche i mou si sono ritagliati il loro angolo di paradiso.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Ottobre 2019)

falconez ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te.
> Non sto dicendo che Allegri sia scarso,ma la sua idea di calcio è totalmente conservativa (golletto e poi tutti chiusi ad aspettare l'avversario, poi casomai contropiede) e,per quanto mi riguarda,non è certamente la mia idea di calcio.
> Chiaro che Sarri ha interpreti diversi rispetto a quelli che aveva a Napoli o al Chelsea ma è proprio così che dovrà far vedere di essere un top allenatore,cioè riuscire a dare una sua identità di calcio a prescindere dagli interpreti.
> Qualcosa comincia a vedersi,comunque.



Sarri mi sta stupendo.
A questo punto il concetto di 'sarrismo' fa capire quanto fossero chiuse le menti degli addetti ai lavori nel dare giudizi approssimativi.
Sarri non è zeman e non è nemmeno guardiola.
Questo allenatore non è affatto integralista ma ha un'intelligenza superiore e una capacità di adattamento notevole.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Ottobre 2019)

La Juventus ieri ha meritato decisamente di vincere ma nonostante la superiorità hanno fatto la differenza i dettagli:

1) Szczescoso meglio di Handanovic
2) l'attacco con Lukaku appannato, mentre Dybala e Higuain "alleggeriti" dal fatto che l'osservato speciale degli avversari è sempre CR7
3) i cambi, riserve dell'Inter non all'altezza

A Sarri sta girando tutto bene, si rompe De Scoglio e Danilo segna, l'autogol di Koulibaly, l'autogol del Brescia, l'infortunio di Sensi. 
Certo se l'Inter molla ovviamente nessun altro può contrastarli.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> dipende sempre come valuti la rosa. alcuni valutano chiellini un gran difensore, per me è un mezzo bidone. si difende in serie A col fisico ma in coppa se non hai cervello ti fregano. avevate (e avete, perche de ligt non sembra mantenere le promesse) un grosso problema difensivo. so però che questa idea è poco popolare, quindi è difficile anche trovare un punto d'incontro. in generale come rosa ovviamente eravate sopra all'ajax ma ci sono tanti fattori. l'allenatore, il momento, il culo, l'arbitro...



Ah sui fattori non c’è dubbio, siamo d’accordo. Sulla valutazione della rosa no, ognuno ha le sue opinioni ci mancherebbe. Certo leggere che chiellini è un mezzo bidone mi fa strano ma le opinioni sono opinioni. Io non vedo tutto questo problema in difesa.


----------



## falconez (7 Ottobre 2019)

Per finire il discorso con [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION]...sottoscrivo il tuo ultimo post e ti dirò di più: ieri ho guardato la partita con animo totalmente sereno nel senso che mi sarei aspettato una sonora sconfitta,vuoi perchè comunque siamo ancora in fase di"costruzione" (e per me ci vorranno almeno sei mesi per vedere se l'idea di calcio sarriana può funzionare alla Juve) sia perchè l'Inda doveva in qualche modo vincerla dopo Barcellona e con l'hype Conte dall'altra parte che si era creato.
Ebbene,ho avuto la sensazione che Sarri sapesse quello che stava facendo senza "rincorrere" le mosse dell'avversario;aggressione alta da subito che forse ha colto di sorpresa Gonde,il quale probabilmente pensava di dover suonare lui la musica da ballare.
Poi,chiaro,ci sono state delle fasi di respiro dove i cartonati hanno provato a fare qualcosa,ma mi sarei aspettato tutta un'altra partita.


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Ottobre 2019)

Chi ha visto calcio a 360 gradi in questo inizio di stagione non può non capire che la Juve quest' anno è la favorita principale della Champions.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Ottobre 2019)

falconez ha scritto:


> Per finire il discorso con [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION]...sottoscrivo il tuo ultimo post e ti dirò di più: ieri ho guardato la partita con animo totalmente sereno nel senso che mi sarei aspettato una sonora sconfitta,vuoi perchè comunque siamo ancora in fase di"costruzione" (e per me ci vorranno almeno sei mesi per vedere se l'idea di calcio sarriana può funzionare alla Juve) sia perchè l'Inda doveva in qualche modo vincerla dopo Barcellona e con l'hype Conte dall'altra parte che si era creato.
> Ebbene,ho avuto la sensazione che Sarri sapesse quello che stava facendo senza "rincorrere" le mosse dell'avversario;aggressione alta dell'avversario da subito che ha comunque un po' colto di sorpresa l'avversario che forse credeva di dover fare lui la partita.
> Poi,chiaro,ci sono state delle fasi di respiro dove i cartonati hanno provato a fare qualcosa,ma mi sarei aspettato tutta un'altra partita.



La partita l'avete vinta portandola sui binari a voi cari : la tecnica.
La difesa dell'inter è molto fisica e difende bene se ha punti di riferimento fissi. Sarri prima i punti di riferimento glieli ha levati con tre attaccanti mobili e poi li ha costretti a giocare situazioni che soffrono.
Skriniar, godin , de vrij sono limitati se puntati nello stretto con scambi rapidi.
I gol non sono casuali ma preparati ed inseguiti.
Di cross ne avete fatti pochissimi, anche questo non è un caso.


----------



## falconez (7 Ottobre 2019)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Chi ha visto calcio a 360 gradi in questo inizio di stagione non può non capire che la Juve quest' anno è la favorita principale della Champions.




Sgrat..sgrat...

Per me manca ancora,vedremo a Marzo come/dove saremo


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Ottobre 2019)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Chi ha visto calcio a 360 gradi in questo inizio di stagione non può non capire che la Juve quest' anno è la favorita principale della Champions.



come ogni anno...


----------



## hakaishin (7 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> come ogni anno...



In effetti


----------



## Mou (7 Ottobre 2019)

A mente fredda, alcuni commenti oltre l’ovvia soddisfazione. 
Bernardeschi è stato invisibile, per me lui e Khedira sono stati i peggiori in campo. Dicono che Ramsey non abbia giocato perché durante il riscaldamento ha sentito un fastidio all’aduttore, e la fragilità del gallese è cosa nota: è andata bene così, ma per il futuro Bernardeschi o impara a muoversi da trequartista o lì non deve stare. Emre Can è entrato determinato e mi ha fatto piacere trovarlo così, spero che possa avere più spazio facendo rifiatare Khedira in campionato.
Matuidi corsa, sacrificio, generosità ma che piedi quadrati! 
De Ligt: sul rigore è andato scomposto e ha commesso piccole imprecisioni, ma il ragazzo ha personalità e qualità e ci darà tante soddisfazioni. Lui e Bonucci hanno fermato Lukaku e Lautaro praticamente senza falli mentre dall’altra parte Godin e Skriniar hanno picchiato come macellai.
Rocchi ha arbitrato all’inglese estremista, un paio di cartellini in più li avrei dati ma va detto che ha applicato lo stesso metro per entrambe le squadre.


----------



## Asso_86 (7 Ottobre 2019)

Mou ha scritto:


> A mente fredda, alcuni commenti oltre l’ovvia soddisfazione.
> Bernardeschi è stato invisibile, per me lui e Khedira sono stati i peggiori in campo. Dicono che Ramsey non abbia giocato perché durante il riscaldamento ha sentito un fastidio all’aduttore, e la fragilità del gallese è cosa nota: è andata bene così, ma per il futuro Bernardeschi o impara a muoversi da trequartista o lì non deve stare. Emre Can è entrato determinato e mi ha fatto piacere trovarlo così, spero che possa avere più spazio facendo rifiatare Khedira in campionato.
> Matuidi corsa, sacrificio, generosità ma che piedi quadrati!
> De Ligt: sul rigore è andato scomposto e ha commesso piccole imprecisioni, ma il ragazzo ha personalità e qualità e ci darà tante soddisfazioni. Lui e Bonucci hanno fermato Lukaku e Lautaro praticamente senza falli mentre dall’altra parte Godin e Skriniar hanno picchiato come macellai.
> Rocchi ha arbitrato all’inglese estremista, un paio di cartellini in più li avrei dati ma va detto che ha applicato lo stesso metro per entrambe le squadre.



Berna però fondamentale per aggredire Brozovic, uscito lui Dybala ha fatto fatica e ha dovuto mettere Can e spostare Bentancur su Brozovic per riequilibrare la situazione.


----------



## Asso_86 (7 Ottobre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Higuain, appena è tornato alla Juve, è tornato l'attaccante decisivo e dai gol pesanti di due anni fa...
> 
> Colpa del Milan? Merito della Juve? Mah!



Credo facciano molto la testa e le motivazioni. Quando è tornato ha fatto di tutto per essere riconfermato.


----------



## RojoNero (7 Ottobre 2019)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Credo facciano molto la testa e le motivazioni. Quando è tornato ha fatto di tutto per essere riconfermato.



io credo che faccia molto il contesto... non me ne voglia Higuain ma penso che in questa Juventus chi metti metti in attacco farebbe bene


----------



## Mou (7 Ottobre 2019)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Berna però fondamentale per aggredire Brozovic, uscito lui Dybala ha fatto fatica e ha dovuto mettere Can e spostare Bentancur su Brozovic per riequilibrare la situazione.



Sì è vero, partita di sacrificio, ma davanti è stato nullo. Rimandato, per me.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (7 Ottobre 2019)

emre can bentancour e higuain dalla panca...ma di che stiamo a parlà  ...e sento parlare di scudetto all'inter...bo


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Ottobre 2019)

leggo di gente esaltata per il gol di higuain...

lo facevo anche io e dal tanto è lento a momenti lo sbaglia anche.... ma per piacere....


----------



## Mou (7 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> leggo di gente esaltata per il gol di higuain...
> 
> lo facevo anche io e dal tanto è lento a momenti lo sbaglia anche.... ma per piacere....



Ma avevi pronosticato davvero 3-0 Inter?


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Ottobre 2019)

Mou ha scritto:


> Ma avevi pronosticato davvero 3-0 Inter?



pffffffffffffff che noia. rileggiti i messaggi se ti interessa, invece di trollare. non hai altro di meglio da fare? riguardati qualche finale di champions


----------



## hakaishin (8 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> leggo di gente esaltata per il gol di higuain...
> 
> lo facevo anche io e dal tanto è lento a momenti lo sbaglia anche.... ma per piacere....



Però hai astio verso Higuain dai. Che sia in fase calante è evidente ma è altrettanto evidente che stia facendo molto bene


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Ottobre 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Però hai astio verso Higuain dai. Che sia in fase calante è evidente ma è altrettanto evidente che stia facendo molto bene



bo... l'ho seguito pochissimo quest'anno. mi sta sulle palle, ma mi stanno sulle palle in tanti eppure se sono forti lo dico senza problemi.
leggo di commenti esaltati "mamma che giocatore higuain" e cose così. poi vedo il gol... mahhhhhh
un gol da petagna, testa bassa, preparazione lenta, tiro centrale... non lo so


----------



## hakaishin (8 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bo... l'ho seguito pochissimo quest'anno. mi sta sulle palle, ma mi stanno sulle palle in tanti eppure se sono forti lo dico senza problemi.
> leggo di commenti esaltati "mamma che giocatore higuain" e cose così. poi vedo il gol... mahhhhhh
> un gol da petagna, testa bassa, preparazione lenta, tiro centrale... non lo so


No dai che gol da petagna. Oltre il gol comunque ti dico che sta giocando davvero bene: assist, bei gol, belle prestazioni. Si è messo completamente al servizio della squadra, è meno centroavanti è più regista offensivo. Non farà più caterve di gol è chiaro ma la qualità delle sue giocate è di alto livello.
Non si può non ammettere che sia un grande giocatore, magari sulla via del declino ma sempre un grande giocatore


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Ottobre 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No dai che gol da petagna. Oltre il gol comunque ti dico che sta giocando davvero bene: assist, bei gol, belle prestazioni. Si è messo completamente al servizio della squadra, è meno centroavanti è più regista offensivo. Non farà più caterve di gol è chiaro ma la qualità delle sue giocate è di alto livello.
> Non si può non ammettere che sia un grande giocatore, magari sulla via del declino ma sempre un grande giocatore



va be la classe c'è. la si vedeva anche al milan.
anche se sembrava un pachiderma


----------



## Mou (8 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> pffffffffffffff che noia. rileggiti i messaggi se ti interessa, invece di trollare. non hai altro di meglio da fare? riguardati qualche finale di champions



Ho letto ho letto, e sei stato smentito dai tuoi stessi colleghi di tifo oltre che dal calcio giocato  ma il discorso può anche chiudersi qui. Alla prossima!


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Mou ha scritto:


> Ho letto ho letto, e sei stato smentito dai tuoi stessi colleghi di tifo oltre che dal calcio giocato  ma il discorso può anche chiudersi qui. Alla prossima!



a mai più


----------



## hakaishin (8 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> va be la classe c'è. la si vedeva anche al milan.
> anche se sembrava un pachiderma



Poi c’è anche il fattore ambientale. Si è legato del tutto alla Juve e sta bene qui. E si sa che higuain ha problemi di testa e di personalità


----------

